# Collaborative story.



## farmpony84

Setting her cola aside Meg stood and wiped the wrinkles from her high class outfit. She ran her pink coated nails through her hair, checked her makeup in a near by window and after taking a deep breath, waltzed right up to that sandy haired blue eyed boy. He was standing at the Burger Chef and had just collected his change from the girl at the register. He turned with his bag in hand and just about knocked Meg to the ground.

"Watch it Barbie." He grumbled as he grabbed her arm to keep her from falling. When he was certain she had regained her balance, he let go. He stood there glaring at her for a moment. He was several inches taller then Meg so she had to look up to make eye contact. She gave one of her best smiles, her charm, after all was all she had ever needed to pull off a date. He looked her up and down, the glare never leaving his ocean colored eyes.

"You Ok?" he asked. When she giggled her signature laugh he nodded and walked off. Seriously? He walked off? Meg stared after him in disbelief.


----------



## WaveHorse2

Sorry, couldn't resist adding more!! :O 

Meg slowly walked back to her friends. "Well. Looks like you got the guy even sooner than usual," snorted Ashley, a golden-redhead goddess. "He just walked away," Meg said, still dazed. "That's it! Nobody messes with my friends," Delia, a sexy light brunette said. She stormed to the guy that was now sitting and eating peacefully. After about five minutes she came back. "He said it's because you can't ride!" She shrieked in anger. "Oh my word! That's rude," Angelica, a sweet black head girl said. "But of course, I knew you'd run off and tell your dad to buy you a horse. So.... Well, he rides at Greenwood stables," Delia said. After that everybody teased each other for a while before the girls went back to their shopping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84

The next morning Meg approached her father with her usual bravado. "Daddy, I decided I need a new hobby. I want you to buy me a horse. A big one. And I want to keep it at Greenwood stables." She grabbed an apple from the fruit basket and twirled her corn silk hair. Her father set his paper down and scooted his glasses down so he could look over them at her.

"You don't know the first thing about horses". He continued reading his paper. 

"I know they're pretty." She bit into her apple and plopped down beside her. 

He folded his paper and set it down. "I've given you everything you've ever asked for."

"I know." She smiled sweetly. "and I'm thankful for that".

"Are you?" He asked. "I think. This time things will be different."


----------



## Tex1904

"what do you mean dad?"Meg asked. 
"You're going to have to work for you so called "horse", I'll pay for it but I'm not going to get a groom." her dad replied 
Meg nodded and walked To her room. The next morning she climbed in her pink sports car and went a horse sale.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

Everyone at the sale gave her weird looks. She didn't look like a horse person. She walked around, looking at the horses. She saw a few pretty ones, but none that really caught her eye. She went home without a horse. 

"Where's your horse?" Her dad asked, raising an eyebrow. 
"There were none that I liked. I think I'll check online," Meg sighed. Her dad nodded and went back to his TV show.

Meg went up the stairs and opened her hot pink laptop. She searched, and finally came to a website for off the track thoroughbreds. The most pretty and retrained horses were sold. Meg sighed. Her eyes wandered over the page and a big bay caught her eye. She read through it's page. Name: Sweet Issobel, Gender: mare, Sire: unknown, Height: 16.6 hh, Price: $1000.
"Ok," Meg murmured. She dashed downstairs and told her dad about the horse. He slowly nodded. "Fine. Call the owner and ask if we can go see him on Thursday," her dad said. "Thursday....." Meg said thoughtfully. "It's Monday, that means I have three days to shop for some cute riding clothes," Meg shrieked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84

She grabbed the telephone and called Delia because she couldn't wait for morning to share the news.

"16.6" Delia said. "That's - " 

"Huge! I know!" Meg broke in. "I'll be he'll be the biggest horse in the barn!" She was giddy with excitement.

"Oh Meg." Delia sighed. "You have so much to learn. Are you sure this is the horse for you? A race horse isn't going to be the most appropriate horse to learn to ride on and you know so little."

"What do you mean? Know so little." Meg put the phone on speaker so she could twist her hair into a little bun at the base of her neck, practicing for her new look.

"Well..." Delia said quietly, "For one thing, there is no such thing as a 16.6 horse." She sighed before asking "Can I come with you to look at this horse?"


----------



## Chokolate

"Delia," Meg sniffed. "I am a human being. I am not stupid. In fact, Daddy thinks I'm very intelligent. I _know_ that horse is just fine, just 'cos you're too wimpy to ride such a huge one..."

She hung up.

___

Later, the two of them met at the shops, like they usually did on a Saturday afternoon. They talked over sugar-free juices in the food court before they got back onto the subject of horses.

"Now, as for shopping." She reached into the diamonte-studded pocket of her bleached, tight jeans. "I made a list." With a crackle, she flipped open a sheet of lilac paper and began to read.

"Item one: some of those gorgeous jeans I see the world-class riders wearing. With the fringy bits and the sparkly things, and of course a huge leather belt with a shiny silver buckle for accessories. Item two: some of those cute-as shoes they wear, with a pointed toe. Only, I want a lot more heel than you see those riders wearing. Items three, four, five, six, seven, down to fifty-four: riding shirts with blouses and neckties, in all different colours and styles. Particularly important is the Sailor Navy, Sapphire Dream, and Lolly Lilac styles."

Delia's eyebrows had hit the roof. "Meg, darling," she said placatingly, "That's really lovely, but, you forgot some of the essentials."

"Yes?"

"Well...you'll need some sun protection, and probably a helmet while you're learning, you know; get a helmet and a Western hat. And you need some paddock boots, for mucking out and poop-scooping the paddocks..."

"_Poop-scooping?_"

"Yes, dear. And also, I really need to go with you to see that horse."

Shoppers were pushing past them impatiently. Meg ignored them. "And why is that?"

"Because..."

"I'm fine, Delia. I can buy a horse on my own, you know. It really isn't that hard." 

With that, she wiggled her way into the crowd and was caught up in the stream, leaving Delia standing, staring open-mouthed after her friend.


----------



## WaveHorse2

The next Saturday Meg was cruising in her sports car to a farm an hour away. In the passenger seat sat Delia. She had to beg Meg to come along, but Meg finally gave in. Meg was in a pink riding shirt and black jodphurs. She had on a pair of cowboy boots, since she's been told that the horse is trained for western. At Delia's feet laid one of those western helmets that were disguised as a hat. After a while Meg turned down a road and pulled to a stop in front of an old farm house that was falling apart. They were surrounded by old, broken down fences. They got out, Meg clutching the helmet under her arm. A girl that looked about 15 came out of the house. "Hi! I'm Anna," she said and held out her hand. Meg and Delia shook it and introduced their selves. The girl gave a puzzled glance at the helmet. "Did you bring a little girl?" She asked. "No," Meg said confused. "Ok....well let's take a look at my little boy," she said. They walked around the house into a shabby old barn. They poked their heads over the third stall. Meg shrieked. Before her stood a very small horse. "You said he is 16.7 hh!" She said. "No! He is 6.1 hh" Anna said. "But...... But.." Meg stammered. "It must have been a typo," Anna sighed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead

UGH
I just typed out tons and then my computer just went back a couple pages and deleted it!


----------



## Samstead

okay gonna try an type it out again, it was pretty wordy last time so I can change that not all bad I guess...
Delia tired not laugh as Meg told her about what had happened "horse shopping is easy huh?" she giggled "shut up" Meg grumbled. Delia sighed "rule number one ALWAYS ask for pictures if they aren't included on the ad." She opened her laptop "come on I'll help you, there's a woman at my barn selling her mare, she's the sweetest thing, loves people and is 100% beginner safe. Meg huffed. "Oh what now?" Delia asked. "Del, I don't need or want some beginner safe horse! I want stallion!" Meg smiled waving her arms dramatically with the word "stallion". Delia had no response. After a moment she broke the silence "Meg the most riding you've ever done was pony rides at my 8th birthday and that was on a dead broke 21 year old horse, you weren't even steering. Meg huffed and pouted the way she did to get her way with her parents, but there was no way that was going to work on Delia. "Fine" Delia sigh grabbing her keys "come on". 
"wait! Meg called chasing Delia down the drive way "where are we going?". 
"the barn" Delia shrugged like it was obvious "you're gonna ride Vi, she green broke and likes to take off"
Meg beamed with excitement."great I'll have her doing barrels in no time!"
"No barrels" Delia said flatly "you'll walk trot and probably canter...though not my choice"
At the barn Delia headed straight for the office "Del what are we doing in here? I want to ride!" Meg whined 
"and you will, right after you sign these waivers in case you fall saying you won't sue me or the barn" Delia explained sliding a stack of papers across the desk. "pfft I don't need those! I'm not going to fall!" Meg sighed rolling her eyes and sliding the papers back "No sign, no ride" Delia told her and handed her a pen. Reluctantly Meg signed the waivers "don't my parents need to sign these?" she asked "They already did." Delia answered holding up an near identical set of waivers expect they used the third person in reference to Meg and started with "I ________ hereby agree to the following terms regarding my child(ren)"
"Alright" Delia said let's teach you how to tack up"
"no need! I can do that! I've seen pictures!"
Delia blinked "alright, suit yourself. Let's go get Vi. I think she's turned out."
As they approached the huge turn out field meg scanned the area for Vi "um where is she?" She asked.
"who knows." Delia shrugged "there's a half acre for her to roam."
Meg gulped. After half an hour, two falls Meg handed the halter and lead to Delia "you get her, she's cray!" she complained. Delia rolled her eyes "hey mare" she cooed approaching Vi and looped the rope over her neck with ease "easy...see?" she said slipping the halter on. The dappled grey horse nudged Delia's pocket ""oh you smell the carrots don't you?" Delia scratched her mares face "here, girly" she pulled half a carrot out and gave it to the mare "you can have the rest after"
Delia clipped Vi into the cross ties. "Alright know-it-all go ahead" She said stepping back. Meg grabbed the saddle and set it in the middle of the mares back causing the hyper sensitive mare to pin her ears. "wrong" Delia said "you have to groom her first" Meg looked at Delia then at Vi and back again. "Oh come on, you said you knew this stuff!" Delia said, she had no sympathy for people who thought horses or riding were easy things. "looks like you don't know as much as you thought" Delia said after a few minutes ad explained all the brushes and their respective uses. "you need to pic her feet" Delia said as Meg tried once again to saddle Vi. "pick her feet?" Meg asked. 
"Yeah, get all the dirt out so she doesn't get thrush or something." 
Meg stared at Vi's hooves.
After much more struggling Meg finally sat on Vi in the middle of the arena "alright why don't you walk around a few times?" Delia suggested. Ten minutes later Vi had worked all her stiffness out and now sped around the ring at a less-than-controlled trot which soon turned into a canter. Meg clung to the horn but her legs flopped around, kicking the mare in the sides. encouraging her. Delia called out helpful advice from her place by the out gate "sit up! keep your legs still, you're asking her to canter!-" she was interrupted by Meg hitting the ground. Delia rushed over and collected Vi. She stood over Meg "you okay she asked as Meg sat up. S"e just went wild! that horse is dangerous!" Meg started to ramble "actually you asked her to canter, she was just listening to you. You kept kicking her and gave her all the reign she wanted." 
Luckily Meg was not injured aside from a few bruises.


----------



## Samstead

woops... little more than I had intended...


----------



## Clydesdales

Love it


----------



## Samstead

...bump...


----------



## NeryLibra

Meg sat on the ground, rubbing her arms and spitting the dirt from her mouth. "That horse is just stupid. You said she'd be safe to ride! But now I know -- I can't trust you." She made her way to her feet, avoiding Delia's outstretched hand. Her side, her butt and her pride hurt. Her pride the most. Above her, Delia sighed, struggling to contain the need to laugh and the need to slap her friend silly. She simply stroked Vi's face and patted the mare on the neck, watching Meg stomp out of the arena.. with as much force as the obviously saddle-sore girl could manage. Delia was in no mood to chase down and face the wrath of Meg, especially not with Meg's ego in temporary shambles. Instead she climbed up on Vi's back and put the mare to work, trying to finish on a good note.
--

Meg had stomped off to the most seemingly quiet area of the barn in her fury, passing many concerned boarders and students, ignoring their questions and telling them to leave her be. She was furious that Delia had lied about Vi being safe. She was furious that she had fallen. She was furious that she was sore. Most of all, though, Meg was furious that she could taste an epiphany that Delia was right and that Meg was wrong. She plopped beneath the large oak tree, scanning the coast before she started to cry, burying her face in her hands. No one had _ever _dared to get in Meg's way - neither physically nor emotionally - Meg always had what she wanted. That dumb horse and her so-called "friend" had betrayed her trust. They were liars, scum at best, and they would--

"Are you ok?" The voice penetrated Meg's angry thoughts, so subtly that she had thought the voice imaginary. She looked up and around, sniffing unceremoniously. She was met by those beautiful, oceanic eyes. "I asked if you were ok." He said again, less subtle this time.

"Yeah.. I'm fine." Meg responded, momentarily stupefied. Few had seen her in tears, especially not in the last few years. She sniffed again, quickly drying her eyes. 

"Oh, good. I thought you might have been hurt." The boy said, rising from his squat and stretching himself above Meg, "they told me that the new girl was crying in the oak grove, but I didn't expect the new girl to be you, Barbie. Your mascara's running, by the way." He smirked, turning to walk away.

In a flash Meg felt her confidence soar through the roof as she clambered to her feet through the use of the tree, she wiped her face on her shirt sleeve and limped after the boy. "Hey wait!" She called, "I didn't catch your name. Do you work here? Wanna go out?" She stopped short after she finished her question, clapping a hand over her mouth. Had she just asked this rude jerk if he wanted to go out? ...


----------



## NeryLibra

As Meg clapped her hand over her mouth, the boy turned abruptly toward her. "You're joking, right?" She nodded silently, fishing for what to say next to get her out of this. Where was her ego? Her bravado? Her confidence, self-control? Who was this new, wimpy, emotional girl that she had become in the short time between falling off and now?
"Oh thank god. Well, my name is Justin. I do work here, I'm a stable hand. No. I'm not going out with you." As he responded to her, he turned to walk off again. This time, he didn't falter or slow his pace. Meg simply stood there, watching him leave. She bit her tongue and tried not to say anything else. She was in unfamiliar territory and she had forgotten how to swim - for the first time in her history. She resolved herself to find a bathroom and then confront Delia. There were going to be words shared between them, liars never did prosper.
*
As Meg wandered, saddle-sore, around the barn, she was in awe of the sheer beauty of the high-class horses and ponies. Each looked perfectly round and firm, not at all like that scraggly beast that Delia had had her ride. When she finally found the girls' lavatory and went in, she shocked by the mess on her face. Mascara running, mud stuck to any of the make-up that had been even remotely moist when she came off, hair filthy, she held a likeness to monsters small kids would conjure up in their mind. She grumbled angrily, searching for something (anything) to wash her face with. She settled on paper-towels and hand soap, getting to work. 

As she scrubbed her face she wondered if any of the resident riders would have make-up she could borrow to touch up with. She wouldn't go around wearing her "natural" look. It was hideous and it was unprofessional. She thought about asking the next girl who came through, but when she had dried her face and waited five minutes for someone else, she realized that she would be waiting for a long time. Instead, she turned her attention to her hair. She used her fingers as a comb, wincing at each knot, before she left to find Delia. She found her untacking Vi.

"We need to talk, Delia." 
"Yes, we do. You need to get back on a horse!" Delia smiled at her friend, slinging the bridle over her shoulder and heaving the western saddle off of the horse's back. She felt a sick satisfaction come over her as she fully took in the freshly scrubbed face of the normally so-well presented Megan. "Your new look is so much better," she said jokingly, but slowly growing to mean it. Meg was truly beautiful when she didn't have junk caking her face up and an ego clouding her judgement.

"I'm not getting on a horse!" Meg said with force, stabbing an accusatory finger in Vi's direction, "that little demon cured me of riding! How could you put me on a horse, tell me it was safe, and then laugh in my face?! It makes a liar of you! I obviously can't trust you, and don't worry! I won't ever again! I'll get my father and we'll _sue the crap out of this establishment and your family _for lying to me!" 

Delia half-scoffed, half-laughed in response, "Well what did you think when I told you she likes to bolt and that she was green!? Green. Green horse. GREEN! Likes to BOLT!"

"There's nothing green about this horse, Dee! She's some sort of pale-yellow with a bunch of white on her! Not green! You said she was broke!" Delia stared blankly at Meg for a few moments after she spoke, letting her friend's words sink in. She burst out laughing, heartily, and was met with an angry glare from her friend. "What's so funny, you liar?"

"Green broke.." she gasped, clutching her stomach, "green broke means barely trained." She laughed right through any anger that Meg could muster, ignoring the curious looks from her fellow lesson students. She felt mildly bad about what had gone down, but she was too upset and too hysterically entertained by her friend's misunderstanding that all she could do was _laugh..._


----------



## NeryLibra

Add- Whoops! My bad! I missed the part about Vi being dappled grey. .-.


----------



## WaveHorse2

Meg walked up to Delia. Nobody dared insult her this much. She slapped Delia evenly across her face and stepped back. Delia yelped in pain. "What do you think you're doing?" Delia asked, clearly angry. "You are no longer welcome in our group. You can't expect me to know everything on the first day" Meg said through gritted teeth. Then she turned on her heel and walked calmly out to the car. Delia sighed. "I guess I did betray her," she mumbled under her breath.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeryLibra

Meg climbed into the car with renewed confidence in herself and her composure. She couldn't think of anything else to say to Delia, and she was well aware that there'd need to be a cool down period between the two girls before the drive home. They had carpooled to the barn together as it was and she didn't want to risk any of the other barn patrons seeing her disheveled and red-eyed from her experiences at their location. She put the back to the passenger seat as far down as it'd go, and she closed her eyes. Eventually, she fell asleep.
*
Delia rubbed her face as she led Vi back down to the mare's pasture. She was conflicted in choosing what to do next; on the one hand, she wanted to give the all mighty, all knowing Meg a piece of her mind. On the other, she had openly betrayed her friend by exploiting her lack of knowledge. She had, in a sense, put her friend in danger for the sake of "teaching her a lesson." She sighed.

"Why sigh?" Justin asked from behind her, causing her to jump. She turned to look at him. 
"Just wondering how to deal with my friend. When'd you get there?"
"Couldn't help myself, you looked upset. Is your friend the barbie girl who hit the ground today?" 
"Yeah." Delia said, not really knowing how to continue. The tension between her and Justin had existed for the last two years. She always wanted to ask him out, be was so picky in his women that none of her natural smex worked in her attempts to get him to go with her. She simply lead her horse on. He followed.

"Hey Del wait. What happened with you two anyway?" 
"She acted like a know it all and it bit her in the butt. I put her on Vi, told her Vi was green, and she hit the ground. Then she got mad at me! Because I lied. I guess."
"Wow, that's.."
"I know. Well anyway, she's sour about it. Slapped me in the face, won't ride again, wants to sue your barn and my family."
"How are you doing?" He asked, stopping Delia with a soft hand on her shoulder. She wanted to melt.
"I'm alright. I want to put her on Furio, stick her in a lesson, prove that riding isn't that bad. At the same time I want to slap her back and let her go wherever." She chuckled, brushing his hand off and strutting away. She reached the pasture gate, letting the mare go. Justin had followed, again. What changed between them lately?

Justin looked Delia up and down with a smirk. "So, what are we waiting for?!" He asked, dashing off in the direction of the tack room. He called over his shoulder to go get Meg and meet him at Furio's stall. Delia laughed and nodded, headed toward the parking lot.
*

Meg was mid-snooze when she was awoken by relentless rapping on the car window. She glanced up and was dismayed to see the face of Delia staring down at her. She instantly shot a glare up, fighting the urge to flip Delia the bird. Through the window, her "friend's" lips moved but no sound broke the car seal. Meg assumed that whatever Delia was saying, it was a lie. She, instead, locked the car doors and turned over. Delia had the keys, when she was ready to, she'd unlock the doors. 
*
Scoffing at the rude gesture Meg had given Delia just now, resolution came over Delia. She *was *going to get Meg back in the saddle, and Meg *was *going to like it. She turned on her heel and jogged to where the lockers were housed. She grabbed her car keys, using the remote to unlock the doors as she approached her car. She whipped the passenger side door open and she grabbed Megan's arm, pulling the girl to her feet. She proceeded to drag her toward the barn.

"Ow! What are you doing you liar?!" Meg complained, clawing at Delia's hand. Delia growled at Meg.
"I am PROVING you wrong, that's what I'm doing!" 
"You can't prove a pole from a thumbtack. Let me go!"
"No!" 
"Yes!"
"NO!"
"Yes!"
"Fine!" Delia exclaimed, letting go of Meg's arm and promptly grabbing her hand. Before they knew it, the girls stood in front of Furio's stall. Justin and the other barn members watched from varying distances, each with a smirk or other kind of smile on their face. Both girls blushed, but Delia cleared her throat. "Megan, this is Furio. He's 20, deadbroke, and he's who you're going to ride in today's lesson."

"Me and Delia are going to ride too!" Justin chimed in, flashing a toothy grin, "We have the best instructor, but our lesson is in 15 minutes so you better get your horse ready."


----------



## Chokolate

"Get my horse ready? Isn't that, like, what the grooms are for?"

Justin was still beaming. "Not here. Here we do it ourselves, helps us learn." 

_How did he manage to talk and smile at the same time?_

"Well, _someone_ had better show me 'cos I have no clue how to do it." Meg spun on her heel and began marching down the corridor. "I'm gonna get that seat thing."

"Does she mean a saddle?" Justin asked. Delia shrugged her shoulders.

"I guess so. I'd better help her."

There was a thud from somewhere around the corner, then a high pitched scream which went on and on and on. 

"Meg!" Delia raced off, and Justin raced after him. They rounded the corner to see a figure slumped over a wheelbarrow. It was emitting an almost supersonic, unbreaking wail.

"Is she having a fit or something?" Justin asked, face full of concern. His toothy grin had slid off his face.

It took almost three minutes for the screaming to become comprehensible. "My shirt!" Meg moaned. "It's ruined!"

"I hate to ask, but, why did you decide to go for a cruise in a wheelbarrow of manure?" said Delia.

Meg shot her a withering look. "I didn't, genius. I fell into it."

"Go and get cleaned up. We'll tack up Furio for you."


----------



## WaveHorse2

Meg glared at the two. "No. I am going home, you'll have to manage on your own Delia. I'll get myself a horse, join another barn, and beat you in a competition," Meg snapped. She turned and walked away. "I hate this place," she shrieked. She got into the car, slammed the door and drove home. "Don't worry. She'll probably never be good enough to beat you," Justin assured Delia. "I don't know. If she sets her mind on something, she'll probably be a champion in it," Delia said shaking her head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tex1904

Keep it up you guys !! Its a really good stoRy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead

"well" the woman selling thee big, regal grey said "let's see how you ride"
"How I ride?" Meg was shocked. She was buying a horse not taking lessons. 
"Of course" The woman replied "I'm not selling a champion to someone who could ruin her."
"I won't ruin her! Just sell me the horse!I'll pay you double" 
"money can get you far in the horse world, but not everywhere." the woman smirked "you can ride George, he's a lesson horse, great for assessment rides."
Eventually Meg gave in and and now climbed on to Georges back. 
"Now is that where your legs go?" The woman demanded.
"My legs are under me, where else would they be?" Meg grumped
"Oh so you're one of_ those_ riders." The woman said suddenly sour.
and sighed "Well, newbie, your legs go here" She took Megs legs by the ankle and moved it in line with her hip "and sit up straight, we don't slouch, messes up your balance." She said jabbing Meg in the back "get your hands out of her neck, jeez it's like you've never been on a horse before." She muttered "Alright get him walking. Meg clucked and squeezed. "well you know something, at least" the women rolled her eyes. "do three laps each way and pick up a trot." She instructed, settling on a waist high jump in the middle of the ring. Meg did three laps tracking right and got off and grabbed George's reins and turned him to face the other direction. "What on earth are you doing?" the woman demanded. "Turning him around" Meg shrugged "Like you said" 
"From the ground?" the woman raised an eyebrow "And you didn't change across the diagonal or do a reverse because?"
"Across the diagonal? reverse? the horse goes backwards?" Meg was confused.
The woman dropped her head into one hand "Good heavens you really don'y don't know anything do you?" 
"I know stuff!" Meg defended.
"Alright" the woman challenged "when posting you want to up when which leg is forward?" 
"well I don't know _advanced_ stuff." Meg huffed
"That's part of the basic" The woman said "What's two point? this is all stuff I teach my students withing the first 10-15 lessons. If you're going to own a horse you have to know this. Speaking of horse ownership, how much hay should a horse get per day? why would you add grain? for the mare you're interested in what supplements would she benefit from?"


----------



## NeryLibra

"Well! I'd give her hay in clumps like, once a day. Horses like grain because it tastes good so that's why I would give it to her. I think the girl I'm interested in needs some diet pills because she's so fat and--"

Across the dirt, the brunette simply shook her head and pressed her fingers to her temples, working them in small circles. "I've changed my mind, Grace is no longer for sale. You can leave now." She said, half-heartedly jerking a thumb in the direction of the parking lot before stepping forward and snatching the reins from Meg. "Don't worry, I'll get one of _my_ students to take care of George."

"But I want that horse-suh!" Meg whined, refusing to move from the George's side. She simply stood next to George, her arms defensively crossed over her chest. "I'll pay quadruple the original cost! That's 20 _grand_ in your pocket today. It's a legitimate check!"

"Grace isn't for sale, and no amount of money can change my mind or make me sell her to the likes of you. Leave my property." The woman said, abruptly turning and leading George away from Meg, who sulked her way back to her car. She climbed behind the steering wheel absent mindedly, not quite knowing what she wanted to do next.

*

Delia and Justin had had a wonderful lesson on Furio and one of the other school horses. They had had a wonderful drive back to Delia's house where they'd expected her car to be half-haphazardly parked across the lawn, door left open of course, and tires slashed. It had been much to their surprise when the car was neatly parallel parked on the street and all locked up. That had been on Saturday, though, and Delia hadn't known what to do to make up the weekend to Meg. Justin had told her not to worry about it, but she couldn't help it.

Now, Delia stood on the curb in front of Meg's dad's mansion, scanning the property for Meg's familiar convertible. When she didn't see it, she made her way to the house and rang the door bell. She was greeted by their maid, who, after polite conversation, lead Delia to Mr. Smith's deep burgundy office space filled with luxurious chairs. Sitting at his desk squarely in the middle of the room, reading the newspaper, Mr. Smith failed to acknowledge Delia's presence. She took a breath before approaching him.

"Good afternoon, Mr. Smith. I'm here to talk about Meg and apologize to you personally."

With a cock of his eyebrow, Donnovan barely peered over his newspaper at the girl. "What about Meg, and why are you apologizing?"


----------



## Samstead

"well" Delia began "you see I took Meg to my barn for a lesson and put her on Vi, who I warned her was green. She ended up falling because she wasn't listening to me. I shouldn't have put her on Vi but she was being so stubborn and acting like she knew more than me. I'm very sorry" She finished. Meg's Dad had placed the newspaper in his lap now "Well I do believe that sounds like it was mostly my daughters fault. Though I do agree you should not have put her on Vi." he said. Delia looked shocked "What?" 
"I'll talk to Meg. She will be taking lessons from you and pay for her own lessons if she wants them so badly it's high time that girl learn the world does not revolve around her. She will have a lease horse that I will pay when YOU think she is ready and if she wants to own a horses I will give her 200$ towards one the YOU pick out for her.She will work two days a week and weekends. She knows better than to act like this." Mr. Donnovan replied casually. "Now, when can she start lessons?" he asked Meg raised an eyebrow "Monday I suppose..."


----------



## NeryLibra

With a slight nod of his head and the shuffling of his papers, Mr. Smith excused Delia. "I'll break the news to Meg. If you'll excuse me I have business to attend to. Jacquie will show you out. Have a nice day Delia." He said simply, giving an open gesture to the door at the opposite end of the office. Nodding, whether the man noticed or not, Delia smiled and took her leave, giving thanks as she left.

_Wow,_ Delia thought to herself as she walked back to her car, _Meg is going to be so angry when she finds out about this_._ The cash is great, but I'm not a teacher, I still take lessons myself. And how will Meg take it?_ Delia sighed, pushing her key into the lock and opening the car door and feeling partly guilty. Her goal when she showed up at Meg's house wasn't to bully Meg into riding; let alone into a student position under someone who was a student herself. She turned the car over and headed toward home, unsure of what would happen when Donnovan Smith broke the news to his daughter.

*

Meg sat in the turn lane, angrily tapping her finger against the steering wheel. She was as exasperated at the traffic now as she had been when Teresa Yearly had refused to sell her that regal grey mare. *Who* in their right mind, could turn down a guaranteed payout of five digits? And who was that woman to judge Meg and tell her she'd _ruin _a horse? Teresa didn't know Meg! She couldn't. And the brunette had seen her ride once, but somehow that was enough to prove that she was one of "those" riders? What in heaven's blazes was that supposed to mean? Sure she was a newbie, but...

Across the center console, her phone buzzed indicating a new text had come through. The touch screen indicated that the message was from that no-good two-timing liar and Meg was more than happy to ignore the text. The light finally turned green, letting Meg's mind switch from frustration to driving as she sped to the freeway and eventually homeward bound.

"Daddy!" Meg called as she walked in the door, carelessly slamming the door behind her, "what do you know about working around liability waivers and sellers who change their mind when you want to buy their product? I found a place for you to sue!" She dropped her bag on the floor, kicking off her muddy boots and leaving them in the aisle. Jacquie stood by quietly, only her eyes showing the anger she refused to speak.

"Oh hi Jacquie. Be a dear and clean this up? Thanks." Meg said to the maid, lightly treading off to find her dad. As always, he was parked in front of the tv. 

"Did you hear me dad?"
"I did."
"Well? What do you know about it?" Meg demanded, moving around the furniture and plopping on the couch.
"I know plenty about work-arounds."
"And? Don't you want to know who to sue? It'd make me so happy dad!" 
"..Who do you want to sue, Megan?"
"I want to go after Crescent Acres for refusing to sell me a horse when it was already promised to me!"

Turning an unamused stare toward his daughter and holding his mouth in a grim line, Donnovan simply said: "No."

"But why dad? Those mean people denied me that horse! Even when I offered quadruple the original price, that's 20grand and they told me no!" 
"You did *what?!*" Her dad shouted, taking just a second to to breathe before he spoke again, "Megan, those people had their own right to deny you that animal. There's no work-around about it."
"But--" Meg started to whine before being abruptly cut off by her father.
"No buts. They were within their right, but you were not within yours to offer more money than I agreed to. You're grounded, for a month. That is non-negotiable. Go to your room." Donnovan said firmly, turning back toward the tv. Not believing him, Meg simply reached for a magazine to flip through. She was shocked when her dad smacked her hand away. "I said to go to your room, Megan Laureen Smith. Get there, or so help me I will drag you there myself." 

Meg blushed, looking from her dad to the magazine and back again. Uneasily she trudged up to her pink prison cell, closing the door behind her. It was then that she registered the muffled snickering down the hall...


----------



## Samstead

Delia was venting to Justin, she had been talking his ear of for over half an hour. Finally he interrupted "Del! You can do this! Ash has been training you to coach for nearly a yer now and you're the best rider at the barn, when you've filled in for Ash and the other coaches their students have loved you!" he managed the entire speech in a single breath. "but-" Delia began "no! No buts! You've got this." 
Back at the Smith mansion Meg woke up and went downstairs for breakfast "Jauqie! Where's my omelette? Your never late what's going on?" she demanded "Have you forgotten already?"her father asked "you're grounded" he reminded her "which brings me to another topic I wanted to talk to you about..." he continued. 
"you mean I can't even have my omelette?" Meg asked, shocked. Her father sighed "you can have your omelette, but you'll be making it yourself." he said. 
"but I can't cook!" 
"You will learn! Jauqie will teach you!" her dad snapped. "now, as for what I have been trying to discuss. If you want to ride horses so badly than YO will take lessons from Delia. As well working two days a week plus weekends at the barn. If after such time as she sees fit you still are set on owning a horses she will select a horses for you to lease and if you are still interested in a horse of your own I will 
give you no more than 200$ towards one, again of Delia's choosing." 
Meg stood, staring at her dad in shock. "you cant do that!" she shouted. "Actually, I can and I am." he said in a final tone.


----------



## Samstead

bump...


----------



## WaveHorse2

"No!" Meg shrieked. "Please daddy, I'll be good. Can't I ride at another place?" Meg asked desperately. "No. My decision is final!" He said. "But dad! There is a place just down the road. It's really high class and they really are excellent", Meg said. "Well, if I get an ok from Delia, by all means, go!" Her dad answered. "Why? Is she your princess now or what?" Meg asked angrily. "No, but she knows more than you. Get her to say yes and it's fine," her dad said. "Oh. She'll say yes. I'll make her," Meg said through gritted teeth. Her dad didn't seem to hear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead

"no" Delia. Said before Meg had even finished her sentence. "That barn has a reputation for bratty lesson kid and stuck up leasers not to mention tough coaches, they only accept the most elite of riders."
"I'm elite!" meg pretested.
"Not in the horse world you're not." Delia countered "You'll lesson here and if you get good enough for that barn I can't stop you from going."
"I will get good enough! I'll be better than George what's-his-name" Meg said.
"We'll see, but first you have to lose the attitude. Nobody takes a know it all beginner seriously."
"But Dellllllllll" Meg whined.
"No buts! now go tack up, Zolan. Third stall of the east row. Chestnut with the white face and cornets. I'll meet you in the cross ties with his saddle."


----------



## faiza425

Cute story, guys! I may jump in here if I can find the time this week...


----------



## Samstead

"He won't listen!" Meg whined "I need a crop or spurs!"
"You need neither." Delia said firmly. "Zolan is doing exactly what you are asking, the only not listening is_ you_. Now for the tenth time get your hands out of your lap, you can't halt my pulling into your hips." Delia pulled Meg's hands up. Both girls we're frustrated, Delia had already had to drop Meg's stirrups three holes, Meg had looked like a jockey when she first entered the arena. "when can I jump?!" Meg demanded. "At this rate? I'd be surprised if you we're cantering in six months." Delia said as Justin led his gelding a almost black morgan X with a thin white stripe from his nose to between his eyes and one blue eye. The unique looking horse was named Loki after the god of mischief for his antics that included escaping from his stall, an ability to break out of cross ties and spilling his water bucket and those were just his favourite "tricks". "Justin!" Meg called in high pitched scream, causing a rather fresh Loki to side step away from the mounting block with startled snort. "Justin tell Delia to let me jump!"
"Meg, you can't even follow basic horsemanship. Why on earth would you be able to jump?" Justin demanded angrily as he struggled with one foot on the mounting block and one in a stirrup. "Never, yell around horses. That is basic knowledge." he hissed "idiot" he muttered under his breath too low for Meg to hear. Meg sat there in shock how dare he talk to her like that? "he's right Meg, get down. Apparently we need to work on your ground skills before anything else."
"what? no!" Meg yelled "I came here to ride!"
"wrong!" Delia snapped "You came here for lessons. And that is what you'll get." With that she flipped the reins over Zolan's neck, easily pulling them out of Meg's hands "You need to keep a better grip on your reins, that's why he was able to keep his head down. Also never yell in my barn again. Or any barn for that matter, you`d have been kicked out of that fancy barn by now.`Delia was done being nice an polite for today. "But were just standing there"! Meg argued "Why would I need my reigns tight when I'm not doing anything?!" 
"You don't, you just need to be in control of them." Justin said curtly as he and Loki walked passed.


----------



## Samstead

bump...


----------



## Samstead

so are we not doing this anymore? too bad it was so much fun...


----------



## Akhorselover

I'll try to continue this but I'm not sure if we're still doing it.....

"Alright lets begin with ground-work." Delia had Meg, who continued to sigh dramatically, grip the reins and lead Zolan at a slow walk in circles. "This is sooooooo dumb. How is this helping me with riding?" she snapped, rolling her eyes. "Well since you're terrible, and you have no experience with horses whatsoever, this is what's best. No more nice gal from me, kay?" She furrowed her brow and began teaching. "Once you are comfortable walking and turning Zolan, bring him over to me." Meg stomped and without replying she yanked Zolan over to Delia. "Don't be so rough," Delia scolded.


----------



## Samstead

Zolan snorted angrily and turned sharply, pulling the reigns from Meg's hands. Meg gasped as the Zolan's motion twisted her wrist uncomfortably. Delia chewed her lip angrily and snatched the reins before Zolan could run off. "Meg, if you're not going to try I will tell your Dad that you are not mature enough for lessons or to be around horses." Delia said all calmness and gentleness gone from her voice. "I am trying!" Meg shouted. "No. You are not" Delia countered "If you we're trying you wouldn't have just given up so easily or shouted like you did just now and before. If you were trying, you would not have spooked Loki by doing something you knew was not okay in a barn, Justin is still ****ed about that by the way. If you were trying you'd still be on the horse. Your Dad asked me to text him after each lesson so he'd know how it went, I doubt he be very happy about this." She finished her rant and took a deep breath "This lesson is over. I'll show you how to untack and I will put Zolan back since you are clearly incapable of leading a horse."
Delia had never spoken so rudely to anyone in her life. Meg had pushed her beyond her limits and yanking on Zolan's mouth was the last straw. 
The next day Delia received and early morning phone call from Meg's dad regarding her text about the lesson. He had asked her to come see him that afternoon to discuss it in more detail. Now Delia stood in the foyer of the tall skyscraper in which he worked searching the list of names and office numbers for his. "Delia!" she whirled on her heel to see Mr. Smith approaching her a tray from the coffee shop next door in his hand with two cups in it. Mr.Smith paused to shake hands with a man in blue and gray striped tie who stood next to him. Delia closed the distance between them in three steps and Mr. Smith held the tray out to her "Latte or mocha?" he asked "I don't have a preference so it's up to." Shocked and slightly confused Delia smiled "Mocha please." She said "on your left" he replied. Delia took the cup and immediately wrapped both hands around it the warmth was a welcome change from the chilly rain outside "thnnk you". "my office is on the top floor, I have wonderful view of the bay." he motioned towards the elevator. In the corner office which was bigger than Delia's bedroom Mr. Smith pulled out chair for Delia before sitting in his own chair. "what you told me about my daughters behavior yesterday was quite....disturbing" He began as he folded his hands and rested his head on his fingers. "That girl has never had to work for anything in her life...that's my fault I suppose. But that is going to change, she needs to learn responsibility. I work very hard and while I do enjoy my job it is stressful and has unpleasant aspects. I will not have Meg sponging off me into my retirement, it may sound selfish but it is my money and I would like to be able to spend it without having to set some aside for my daughters shopping sprees." Mr. Smith continued. "I have known for awhile Meg would need to learn how to be responsible for her self soon but knowing the tantrum she would throw I put it off, I'm kicking myself for that now." He sighed "I do understand if you don't want to coach Meg anymore but I'm not letting her quit yet another en devour simply because it is not as easy as she thought it would be. She did voice some very loud opinions on having you as her coach..." He trailed off. 
"Mr.Smith with all due respect any coach worth your money will react to Meg's behavior in the same way I did." Delia said. 
"I know, I called a few other barns last night and described the situation. One said they'd have kicked her out for behaving like that, I don't blame them. Perhaps it would be a good idea to have Meg take a lesson with someone else so she would realize it's not just you who won't stand for her bad attitude. Any suggestions?" Mr' Smith inquired. Delia cold only think of Justin, he'd be perfect, he had zero tolerance for brats. "I have someone, I don't know if he'll go for it though" She told Mr. Smith.


----------



## Akhorselover

"I won't ask who you have in mind, but anyone honestly at this point would be okay. Finished?" Mr. Smith gestured towards Delia's mug. She nodded and handed it to him, wiping her, "Mustache," away with her sleeve. "I'll be going now. Thanks for the Mocha!" She politely shook his hand before exiting the massive work building and heading for home.​ ​ _I don't have a lesson today, so maybe I could go on a shopping spree! _Meg squealed in delight and snatched her phone from the coffee table. She immediately went to the group message between her and her seven best friends. _Delia. _She scowled and began to create a new message, including everyone but Delia. She punched in her invite and clicked send, almost immediately receiving replies.​ *Morgan-Totes! Meet at food court in 20 minits!*​ *Ashley- Angel +me alrede shoppin. See u soon.*​ *Talia- B there in 20*​ *Christine- In new car now. EEEK! Blue jeep!*​ *Hannah- Def Jealy Chris. I cnt go 2 mall. Kaite promised to tke me smwear. Peace:wave:*​ *Angelica- Ditto Ash:-o*​ Meg grinned and grabbed her keys. She drove her pink sports car down the road to her dads office, screeching to a stop in the lot. She burst through the doors and rode the elevator to the top floor, and jogged to his room. "Daddy! I need a bit of money for a mall trip, a few hundred or more, stat," she ordered, smiling sweetly and leaning on her fathers desk. He glanced up from his apple computer and looked Meg in the eye. "Have you forgotten already? You're grounded. And you think I'd give you that money for clothes? You've got plenty already. Now go home. Now!" Meg held in a gasp. This new side of her father angered her. Wasn't she daddies little girl? What happened to that? "Oh, and by the way, I got the report on your lesson, and apparently it didn't go well," Mr. Smith added. "But-" Meg began. "No buts. I'm tired of this Meg. You need to cooperate with Delia and whoever you're riding with in two days. I want you improving. And I'm coming to see a lesson this weekend. I want to see a rider, not the spoiled brat I've allowed you to be for this many years. Enough of that. Now go home and help prepare dinner. Recipe is on the counter." With that, Mr. Smith turned back to his work, and Megan nodded. She stumbled out of her dads office, lost for words.​ Tuesday and Wednesday went by like a flash. For Meg, they consisted of mostly helping around the house and school work, both of which she despised. Worst of all, she spent the two days pouting over Thursdays lesson and continuously attempting to change her fathers mind. It never worked, and now the day was here.​ School was agonizing. Every second felt like an hour. Meg couldn't seem to listen to what Ms. Garcia was saying, and felt stares surround her. When the last bell finally rang, Meg dashed as fast as she could in her hot pink heels towards her car. The keys were clutched tight in her sweaty palm. She leapt in the car and sped down the road towards her mansion.​ Two hours of worrying dragged on, and the time finally came. Meg reluctantly slipped into her sparkly black riding pants and her shirt that spiraled with different shades of purple. Grabbing her purse and her western boots, Meg stomped out, into her car, and went out to Greenwood Stables.​ Delia and Justin awaited Meg in the tack room. When Meg finally arrived, they helped her carry the heavy saddle, the saddle pad, and the bridle. Meg pouted, but she agreed to Justin and groomed Zolan, who she had a deep hatred for. Next, she picked his hooves and put the Saddle and saddle pad on his back. Lastly, she tried to put the bridle on, but couldn't manage. Meg began to babble about how stubborn, ugly, bothersome, and terribly behaved Zolan was. Justin rolled his eyes and carefully put the bit in Zolan's mouth, slipping the bridle over his enormous head and fastening the straps. "Lead him to the outdoor arena. I'll meet you there with Loki in 5 minutes," he ordered. Meg scoffed but obeyed.​ ​ {Sorry if I got any tack wrong. I ride English and don't know much about Western.}​ ​


----------



## Samstead

^lol english saddle are actually quite light but western ones could puul your arms off


----------



## Akhorselover

{Lol :lol: }​ ​ Justin and Delia soon joined Meg in the outdoor ring. Delia swung her leg over Pennies back and tapped her flank with the heel of her boot. Penny, obedient as always, began to march along the edge of the arena. Justin led Loki over to the mounting block where Meg awaited, Zolan's reins clutched tight. "Walk up the mounting block and hop on Zolan. Make sure you never let go of the reins," Justin noted. Meg huffed. "You're not my instructor, Delia is. I don't need an instructor anyways. I can do it on my own." She smirked, left the reins dangling, and plopped herself on Zolan. Justin copied Megs smirk in reply and mounted Loki. "I'd like to see you attempt to ride, Meg-All-Mighty-Rider." He fake-bowed and parked Loki over by the arena gate, anxiously awaiting Megs ride. She smiled sweetly and jammed her heels into Zolans sides. He nearly bucked, but being the old calm horse he was, Zolan obeyed and trotted forward. The reins still dangled infront, which made Zolan struggle. Megs feet weren't in the stirrups either, which wasn't good. "Faster!" Meg whined, kicking Zolan again. He reared, but Meg somehow managed to cling to his neck and stay on. Zolan sped off at a gallop, with a screaming Meg digging her hot pink nails into his mane. She finally lost her grip after about 30 seconds and went flying. She landed with a thump in the dirt, and the others immediately rushed over on foot. "Meg are you alright?" Delia questioned, her voice shaky with fear. Justin knelt beside her, his face flooded with guilt. "I'm sorry. I didn't think that would happen. I shouldn't have let you do that."​ Megs vision was blurry. Her head felt as if it weighed 1,000,000 pounds, and the rest of her body ached. Familiar muffled voices filled her head. Two figures looked down at her. Delia and Justin. She tried to speak, but now words came out.​


----------



## Samstead

"Nothing seriously wrong here." Dr.Lawrence smiled as she finished looking at Meg "Just a few bruises, most of the damage was to her ego." Dr.l awrence joked and turned back to Meg "You should be more careful around horses, they have a mind of their own and can hurt you without meaning to. This was nobody's fault but yours, no matter how much Justin blames himself. You chose to kick and yell on a horse and knew full well what could happen."
meg huffed "That's it? no note or call to my dad? not even a prescription?"
"Takes some Tylenol and learn some maturity. There's your prescription would you like me to write it down so it's official?" Dr. Lawrence was an old friend of Mr.Smith and not afraid to be blunt with Meg, or anyone for that matter. In the car Justin apologized to Meg again who looked out the window and pouted "We need to stop so I can get painkillers" she said without looking away from the window. "Meg, you have some at home." Delia pointed out, it was the first time she'd spoken since Meg fell. "But I won't last that long." Meg whined. "Really?" Demanded Delia "Than I guess you're not cut out for horses after all, if you can't survive a few bruises and one scratch." Meg's jaw dropped and her mouth proceeded to open and close but no sound came out. Satisfied Delia turned back around. 
At home Meg poured herself a glass of water and dumped to pills from the Tylenol bottle into her hand. Justin had followed her in "I really am sorry, but maybe this will teach you a lesson about being over confident". 
"what will?" Mr. Smith entered the room. Justin glanced down and explained what had happened. "Well I don't see how that's your fault, young man." He said once Justin was done "Sounds lie my daughter was being her know it all, careless self and it ended exactly as you warned her." he than rounded on Meg. "You, young lady are grounded for twice as long as before and will be helping out with chores around the house. You will clean your own room from now and do the dishes after dinner as well." He folded his arms and stretched out one hand, palm up "keys." He demanded. "But Daddy!" Meg argued "How will I get to school? the barn? the mall?" 
"Do you really think you're going to the mall while grounded? You can get a ride with a friend to school or bus." Her dad told her. Looking defeated Meg dug into her bag and pulled out her keys and paced them in her Dad's waiting hand.


----------



## WaveHorse2

That night Meg laid in her bed sobbing. Everything was going wrong and she felt lonely and defeated. Her dad walked past her door at some point and hearing her muffled sobs upset him.
The next morning Mr. Smith woke up late, it was Saturday, after all. He turned to his bedside table and noticed Meg's car keys were replaced by a note. He swore under his breath and started reading. 'Dear dad, I decided to run away. If you can't treat me properly and allow me to make my own choices, you have no right to have me as your daughter! Don't try to find me, I don't want to zee you in anyway. Megan '. Mr. Smith stared at the note. He knew very well Meg could manage to run away. An overwhelming feeling began rising in his chest.

While Mr. Smith tried figuring out to do, Meg was speeding down the freeway to her sucsesful mother's mansion. Three hours away from her mean dad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead

"I'm sorry Megan but I do have to call, Daniel. I am not the irresponsible woman I was when we split up, now You can stay here until this blows over but I have to tell your father." her mother was the only person who still called her by her full name, everyone else had stopped when Meg was ten. Her mother however had been raised in high society where nicknames didn't exist. Meg sighed and dropped onto the floral patterned sofa, at least her mother had sided with her. "and Megan, " Her mother said turning before she reached the door "I will be asking for his side of the story and talking to Delia and her friend as well." She warned, but Meg was not worried in the slightest her Mother would side with her and see that everyone was plotting against her. It was obvious. 
The next day Megan's Mother pulled her sleek black convertible into the parking lot of the barn. "Ms. Elton?" Delia frowned she hadn't seen this woman since Meg's sweet 16. "Delia, dear, Megan arrived at my house early yesterday morning. She was very upset, care to explain why?" Delia pressed her lips together and resisted the urge to scream. "Come inside and we'll work this out." Delia said as Mr.Smith pulled up. Delia groaned internally at the inevitable argument. "Meg is coming home tonight, I have legal custody of her and I agree with the judge that you safe unfit parent." Mr.Smith hissed. His ex-wife was the typical spoiled rich brat she was ignorant and had been arrested, including a brief prison stay for fraud among other charges. Ms. Elton ignored her exes accusation and stared him down "She has said people are conspiring against her. I have grown up since our divorce, Daniel I earn my money honestly now, I came here to hear your sides of the story." She told him. Taken aback Mr.Smith blinked and then spoke "Well, Melanie we have a lot to discuss." He held the door open and Ms. Ellis followed Delia through the door and into the barn office. She sat in front of the desk and her ex took a seat next to her. "Meg is not responsible enough to be around horses, she refuses to follow barn rules that have been put in place for the safety or our boarders and students as well as our horses. During her first lesson she screamed in the arena and handled one of our lessons horses very roughly, she refused to start with the basics. I have proof on all of this on the CCTV system we recently had installed, there have been break ins nearby barns and we don't want to take any chances, since our arena opens up directly to the outside we put a camera in there, we aren't taking any chances." Delia explained "Justin another boarder and coach will back me up.. The office phone rang and Justin's numbered appeared on the screen "speak of the devil" she muttered before she answered. "Del, hey it's me is the arena free? I was thinking of coming by? I got off work early and figured I'd squeeze in a quick ride before dinner." 
"yeah it's free but it'd be great if you cam by for another reason....Meg's Mom showed up about an hour ago..."


----------



## WaveHorse2

*
"Well I just don't see why she has to do something she doesn't want to! I mean you are forcing her!" Ms. Smith said to her ex husband. She had kept the name as she liked how it sounded. "Don't get started with me Amelia!" Mr. Smith warned. "Or what? You sew me and take Meg away, again?" She counterd. She pouted and Mr. Smith sighed. "Let her live where she wants and make her own decisions. She is old enough. You know that," Ms. Smith said. Mr. Smith sighed. He did know that. He also knew he had lost this argument.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead

WaveHorse said:


> *
> "Well I just don't see why she has to do something she doesn't want to! I mean you are forcing her!" Ms. Smith said to her ex husband. She had kept the name as she liked how it sounded. "Don't get started with me Amelia!" Mr. Smith warned. "Or what? You sew me and take Meg away, again?" She counterd. She pouted and Mr. Smith sighed. "Let her live where she wants and make her own decisions. She is old enough. You know that," Ms. Smith said. Mr. Smith sighed. He did know that. He also knew he had lost this argument.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^I already gave her a first and last name^


----------



## Samstead

"Actually" Justin said from the door, he'd heard the entire argument "Riding was actually Meg's idea to begin with."But being...well Meg, she thought she could go right to the stuff Del and I do." He continued as he walked towards them "Meg clearly didn't know what she was getting into and in all honesty I don't think Meg is meant to be a part of the horse world."
"I would have to agree. At least at this point in time. Horses are a lot of work and responsibility, they need on a regular basis, owners need to figure out their horses unique needs and know what supplements, if any the horse should be fed, the owner also has to develop a training plan with goals for their horse, and that's just to start." Delia interjected. "It's obvious that horses and the world surrounding them intrigues Meg and that's great. However until she is ready to accept responsibility and willing to start with the basics, she just isn't ready for this" Delia motioned to the arena below and the stall that edged it. 
"Del is right, Meg needs to grow up before she will be welcome back here." Angela the barn owner had quietly entered the room and was sitting next to Delia. A shocked Ms. Elton gaped at the woman "Excuse me? My daughter is welcome where ever she wants to be." she said.
"Not here" Angela insisted "She has shown me that she cannot handle a horse properly, nor can she take riding seriously. She may return when she has learned to be mature."
Ms. Elton's attitude suddenly changed "I'm sue we can work this out." She began pulling out her check book. "No amount of money will get me to endanger my horses, Ma'am" Angela snapped her southern accent in full swing.


----------



## faiza425

Ms. Elton looked at her haughtily. "Then we'll take our business elsewhere."

Mr. Smith gave a sharp laugh. "I've phoned every barn in the area - no one else will put up with this sort of behavior."

"I'll just get her a horse of her own, then. Keep it on my property." Ms. Elton replied. "You can't tell me what I can or can't give my own daughter, Daniel."

"No reputable seller will sell you a horse worth anything." Angela said scornfully. "All of the barns in the area know about Meg's attitude. You'll either end up with some crazy wild beast or a horse that will cost you more in vet bills than it's worth! Or both!"

"Think about Meg's safety." Delia cajoled. "If she can't safely handle well trained school horses under supervision, then she's liable to get hurt around a horse that's not beginner safe. Especially by herself."

As Ms. Elton opened her mouth to argue, Mr. Smith cut her off. "Melanie, may I speak to you privately?"

She glared at him, but complied. After everyone left the room, he asked, "Are you happy?"

Surprised, she paused a moment. "I suppose so. I live very comfortably."

"But are you happy?" He persisted.

She looked at him blankly. He sighed, "Melanie, your whole life you had people waiting on you hand and foot. You grew up just like Meg is. And you can't even honestly tell me that you're happy." He stood up and walked over to a wall covered in ribbons. "Do you want Meg to be like that?"

She looked away without answering, so he continued. "I'm not going to bring up any of your past or my past here. But if we keep giving her everything she wants, you know she is headed down a road to destruction. In college, no one is going to be catering to her every whim. When she gets her first job, do you think the manager is going to give her any special treatment?"

"Look here." He motioned to the wall. "Every girl in this barn has had to earn these through hard work and partnership with their horse. Those are the things we should be allowing our daughter to do." 

A tear rolled down Ms. Elton's cheek. "I don't want her to be like me." She whispered. "I won't let her take the easy way out this time."


----------



## WaveHorse2

Whoops! Sorry Samstead! .

"No, please mom, please don't make me ride again" Meg said sadly. She couldn't believe her mother was siding with her father. "Megan, you need to learn responsibility. You need to grow up," Ms. Elton sighed. "Weren't you the one who said i should stay young forever?" Meg said, her voice catching in her throat. "That's not what I meant, Megan, for you to be successful in li-" Ms. Elton started, but was cut off by Megan. "No mom! I can't believe you'd turn against me. After I trusted you, came to you to care for me. Looks Luke you don't understand either," Meg said, tears streaming down her cheeks. "No Megan! You don't understand, you can't get everything you want, you can't expect everyone to obey you," Ms. Elton said. Meg started sobbing. She has never been treated like this in her life. "Oh Meg, come here," Ms. Elton said in a soft voice, reaching to Meg. Meg shook her head. "No," she said cooly. She grabbed her car keys and stormed out the door. "Megan Smith you come back here RIGHT NOW!" Her mother shouted in the doorway. "Maybe I should just kill myself, then I'm no longer in anybody's way!" She shouted. With that she jumped in the hot pink sports car. She speeded down the freeway. Somewhere in the night Ambulance lights blarred. Both Ms. Elton and Mr. Smith were watching the news. Hoping Meg would return. 
"I'm Mellisa Stevens reporting live from a crash site on the freeway. A hot pink vechile was wrapped around a tree. The driver has been identified as Megan Smith. She was dead when medics arrived".

"No! My baby! My sweet angel!" Ms. Elton yelled as she cried in her ex-husband's arms. Tears were silently streaming down his face as he cradled his partner in his arms, his tears wetting her hair.

THE END

Kind of a twist ending . Thanks to everybody who joined in. Hope you enjoyed it as much as I did! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsedream568

WaveHorse said:


> Whoops! Sorry Samstead! .
> 
> "No, please mom, please don't make me ride again" Meg said sadly. She couldn't believe her mother was siding with her father. "Megan, you need to learn responsibility. You need to grow up," Ms. Elton sighed. "Weren't you the one who said i should stay young forever?" Meg said, her voice catching in her throat. "That's not what I meant, Megan, for you to be successful in li-" Ms. Elton started, but was cut off by Megan. "No mom! I can't believe you'd turn against me. After I trusted you, came to you to care for me. Looks Luke you don't understand either," Meg said, tears streaming down her cheeks. "No Megan! You don't understand, you can't get everything you want, you can't expect everyone to obey you," Ms. Elton said. Meg started sobbing. She has never been treated like this in her life. "Oh Meg, come here," Ms. Elton said in a soft voice, reaching to Meg. Meg shook her head. "No," she said cooly. She grabbed her car keys and stormed out the door. "Megan Smith you come back here RIGHT NOW!" Her mother shouted in the doorway. "Maybe I should just kill myself, then I'm no longer in anybody's way!" She shouted. With that she jumped in the hot pink sports car. She speeded down the freeway. Somewhere in the night Ambulance lights blarred. Both Ms. Elton and Mr. Smith were watching the news. Hoping Meg would return.
> "I'm Mellisa Stevens reporting live from a crash site on the freeway. A hot pink vechile was wrapped around a tree. The driver has been identified as Megan Smith. She was dead when medics arrived".
> 
> "No! My baby! My sweet angel!" Ms. Elton yelled as she cried in her ex-husband's arms. Tears were silently streaming down his face as he cradled his partner in his arms, his tears wetting her hair.
> 
> THE END
> 
> Kind of a twist ending . Thanks to everybody who joined in. Hope you enjoyed it as much as I did!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What!!!!!???? No!!!! You can't end it like that!!!!! If you're going to do that at least do an epilogue or something!!!!! I've read this whole thing. I never joined in but I read it all!! Don't end it like that!!!


----------



## faiza425

That seems very anti climactic. However, since it's your story, you can end it how you want. (Maybe she could end up seriously injured and start horseback riding therapy?) I'm a little disappointed that she didn't end up changing.


----------



## faiza425

Sorry, I'm just really hoping you'll reconsider. Were you unsure how to keep the story going and just killed her off instead?


----------



## WaveHorse2

Hahaha no @fazia425, I had plenty ideas, I just started looking as if most people had lost interest.... LOL guess I was wrong? How about an epilogue? I'll do the first few sentences. 
EPILOGUE
Mr. Smith and former Ms. Elton (now again Ms. Smith) were sitting on their porch. They began loving each other again after their dear daughter passed away...
They gazed out over lush green paddocks at the setting sun. They had bought a horse farm and started giving lessons to stuck up kids. They had a lot if instructors, but preferred to learn to do everything on their own. The farm was bought in honor of Meg, and was called Megan's Heaven Riding Institution.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead

I have to say that was one of the worst ways that could have possibly ended to me it seemed un-creative and not thought through.


----------



## Tigerlily4

Really good so far!


----------



## Samstead

ugh sorry about that last comment, I was in a bad mood and all anyone around me was doing was nagging at me making it worse, I am bluntly honest normally and when I get mad I'm even more so. I still really dislike the ending it was way too sudden and seemed to say "oh crap it's getting difficult I'll just kill the main." yes there was less interest but it was still there, if had died out completely the ending would have made sense but under this context it wasn't a very logical choice.


----------



## WaveHorse2

Well, since everybody is so upset about the ending, I guess we could change it. If you vote for changing it, just post "yes", if not, post "no". If there are over 5 "yes" posts, anybody can change the ending or continue the story from Samstead's last post before the ending. Hope this makes sense? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsedream568

Yes. I think you should just have it be that she gets in the car crash, but instead have her have to go to therapeutic riding.


----------



## faiza425

Thanks for being flexible @WaveHorse I just thought that without Meg changing what would be the point of writing/reading the story? Anyway, I vote yes to changing the ending.


----------



## WaveHorse2

All right, 3 "yes" posts to go 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeryLibra

I vote yes.


----------



## WaveHorse2

2 to go 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes!!!!! There is all five..

I was so disappointed to see an ending like that. I am sure it is very possible in real life, but this isn't real life. This is suppose to be entertainment that feeds all of the senses slowly building up to a climax. Well, with that said I guess the ending did feed a sense. lol


----------



## Zexious

Yes. Too cliche of an ending. It would be like ending a story with "...and it was all a dream." xD


----------



## Roadyy

I wasn't exactly pleased with how Jumper ended her story as I thought it was also the easy way out of writing more. She has a great talent for writing and ended the story so quickly after she spent some time away from it. There was so much left to be told in her's and this one. 

If you choose to do an epilogue then it has to be better than that which was started a few posts ago. You went from spoiled teen to divorced parents back together opening a business together they have no idea about.


----------



## faiza425

WaveHorse said:


> "I'm Mellisa Stevens reporting live from a crash site on the freeway. A hot pink vechile was wrapped around a tree. The driver has been identified as Megan Smith."
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Before the car had even stopped moving, Ms. Elton was out and running toward the scene. Grabbing an EMT and in a crazed voice, she shouted, "Is she gone?"

He looked at her grimly. "She's alive. However, she's in very critical condition, and extremely unstable."

"Megan!" She screamed, catching a glimpse of her as she was lifted into the ambulance. Her daughter lay motionless and broken. Her beautiful blonde hair was strewn around her face in a bloody mess. The face it covered was ghastly pale.

"Melanie, come get in the car." Mr. Smith said softly. "We'll follow them to the hospital."

Numbly, she obeyed.
______________________________________________________________

Two months later, Meg's parents were by her bedside, as they were every day since the accident. She was in a coma, and the doctor had told them frankly that he was unsure if she would come out of it, and if she did, how bad the brain damage might be.

On the positive, her broken bones, including her right arm and leg, ribs, and her dislocated hip, were healing nicely. They tried to remember that.

Her eyes fluttered, and both tried not to get excited. Several times before they had thought she was waking, but each time disappointed.

Silently, they watched. Her eyelids continued to open and close, like slow blinking. Finally, she held them open, and her beautiful forget-me-not eyes turned toward her parents.

Mr. Smith jumped up, rapidly pressing the button for the nurse and shouting, "I think she's really awake!"

___________________________________________________________

She was awake, but the brain damage was significant. Meg was mostly paralyzed, with little chance of ever walking or speaking again, much less making a full recovery. Although she appeared to recognize her parents, and the doctor said that the memory part of her brain had received the least damage, Meg was locked inside her body. 

Almost a year later, there had been little change, even with daily therapy. She regained control of her right arm, which was more than the doctors had expected.

One day, Meg was in the middle of a therapy session, trying to grasp objects with her left hand. After dropping it for the hundredth time, Meg refused to try again.

"Please, Megan. You can do it." Ms. Elton implored.

A small tear rolled down Meg's face. Even with her limited facial expression, she could see from her daughter's lusterless eyes that she was tired of trying. She was tired of being stuck in a wheelchair, tired of everyone having to do everything for her, and tired of living. _I wonder if she still wants to die._ Ms. Elton thought.

Later that evening, as she watched her daughter sleep, she turned to her ex husband. "Daniel, she's giving up."

Quietly, he replied, "This is one thing I wouldn't blame her for wanting to give up on. I can't even imagine how hard..."

"How can we make someone want to live?"


----------



## horsedream568

That night Delia came over. Out of all Megan's friends, Delia was the only one who bothered to visit. As soon as Delia walked in she could feel the tension and hopelessness in the room. 
"Hey Megan." She said sitting next to her friend's wheelchair. Meg didn't even lift her head. Ms. Elton leaned in the doorway of the living room. It always shocked Delia how much older Meg's mother looked after this year of trial. "Do you wanna watch a movie?" Delia asked in hopes of lighting the stiff feelings. Meg gave no indication of a yes or no. 
"Ms. Elton I wanted to talk to you." Delia finally said having towards the kitchen. "I have an idea on how to help Meg." Hope flashed through the eyes of the sad women. 
"What might that be?"
"I talked to one of my friends who works at therapeutic riding stable." Meg stopped short when she saw Ms. Elton frown. 
"Delia! Riding!? That's how this all started! Meg was perfectly fine before she got the dumb idea of owning a horse! There's absolutely no way I'll allow her to participate in that!!!" 
Delia was shocked. She thought Megs mom would be all over it. "But, I think it might help! I mean she's obviously not happy. Maybe there's a way a horse could help."
"You know what!" Ms. Elton yelled slamming her fist on the counter. Causing Delia to jump. "I don't need this crap from you tonight! Just get out!"


----------



## WaveHorse2

I have to admit I like the new ending better...

D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faiza425

Delia's heart sank as Ms. Elton slammed the door behind her. She had expected her to immediately be on board with the idea. However, she was determined to be heard out, so she drove to Mr. Smith's. _At least he'll be rational._

Of course, Mr. Smith was. He deliberated on her idea for a minute, taking a long sip of his coffee. "What do we have to lose at this point?" He said simply.

"Just one problem..." Delia explained how his ex wife had reacted to her suggestion.

He began to laugh, to Delia's surprise. "It's not up to her, is it? It's up to Meg. Tomorrow morning, I'll ask her."


----------



## WaveHorse2

Yes! finally got on the computer so i can type! (Phone has been messing around)

Mr. Smith sat in Ms. Elton's living room along with Meg and her mother. "Megan, i've got to ask you something. How would you like to do therapy riding?" he asked. Meg just kept staring at the floor. "Meg i need you to answer me," he said a bit impatiently. "She can't! She can't answer you!" miss elton said in a sad voice. "I'm taking her to the pet shop. That always seemed to cheer her up when she was young," Miss. Elton said. At the mention of the pet shop, Meg lifted her head and looked directly at her mother. "Is that what you want honey, do you want to go to the pet shop?" Miss. Elton asked. Meg gave a slight nod of her head. With that, they went to the pet shop.

Meg's mother pushed her wheelchair to the back of the pet shop, where the puppies were located. On the way she had an idea. What if Meg got a puppy. Surely she'd try to stroke and hold it? It would be a replacement for the therapy that Meg hated. "Do you want a puppy hun?" Miss. Elton asked, kneeling in front of Meg. Meg's eyes lighted up. She always wanted a puppy. Miss. Elton smiled. "Let's go take a look then," she said with a big smile on her face. They passed a pen with bulldogs, another one with white maltese pups, and then they reached a pen with 2 jack russel puppies. Meg turned to look at a little boy. He had a patch covering his one blue eye, and his other eye was an intense gold. He looked up at her as if to say "Hi, i like you". Meg's lips curled up into a smile, only slightly, but it was there. "You like that one?" Miss. Elton asked. Meg nodded a little. "Should we get him?" Miss. Elton encouraged. Meg's lips moved a little in an attempt to say yes. Miss. Elton was so happy. Her plan was definitly working. She called a salesman and asked if the puppy was still availible. "Yes, he is," the young man said. "We'll take him" Miss. Elton said with a wide smile. And for a moment she was her young, beautiful self again. At least, that's what Meg saw. While Meg was waiting at the door, her mother paying for the puppy, she looked at a rack of free magazines. Her eyes landed on a title: 'Therapy on horseback. Miracles do happen'. She looked at a picture of a young girl with clear brain damage. Smiling on a bay pony, people on either side keeping her in the saddle. 'She is the happiest girl in the world, yet, she can't even sit up ón her own' Meg thaught. With effort she took the magazine off the shelf, planning on showing it to her mother. 
The new puppy was nammed Star after Meg wrote it several times before her mother managed to read it.


----------



## WaveHorse2

*bump*


----------



## WaveHorse2

See, that's why I ended the story!


----------



## faiza425

It's not that I lost interest, it's that I haven't had time to 1) think of an idea and 2) type it all out. Unfortunately, real life has to take precedence over writing *sigh*  I promise I'd rather be doing this than statistics homework.

Anyway, tonight I finally have a free minute, so here goes...

_______________________________________________

Meg lay in her bed that night, her new puppy Star snoring softly at her feet. When her dad had asked her about therapeutic riding this morning, she needed more time to think about it. 

She had long come to terms with the fact that horses hadn't ruined her life, she had. Although she couldn't communicate this to her parents, they must know that she had paid dearly for her life of entitlement. 

At the same time, she was afraid. Sure, she had been confident (cocky) when she was healthy and could move. But now, in her reduced state, how would she even stay on the horse? What if the horse ran away with her, like Zolan had a lifetime ago? But most of all, she was afraid this would just be another pointless therapy session.

If she was honest with herself, Meg had given up hope. She was never going to be able to wiggle the fingers of her right hand, much less walk or talk. She was going to be a burden for her parents for the rest of her life, unless by some miracle she died. And a puppy or a pony ride wasn't going to change anything.

She began the painstakingly slow process of pushing herself up far enough to take the magazine from the pet shop off of her nightstand. The girl on the bay pony and her two sidewalkers smiled up at her, almost inviting her to try it for herself. 

"At this point, what do I have to lose?" She thought.


----------



## Ambberxx

The next day, after spending quite some time trying to get her parents to understand Meg's desire to try the therapeutic horse riding, the family of 3 were on their way to the local centre that Delia had mentioned before.

Once they got there they were welcomed by a elderly woman with a gentle smile called Ms. Lewis, a few minutes later Meg was wheeled over to the stables where they picked a helmet and body protector, then after a horse was saddled up and a little bit of struggle, Meg was mounted upon a old gelding, named Pickles, for the first time in what seemed years.


----------



## faiza425

Fear gripped Meg as the horse began to move. With her working right hand, she held tightly to the handle that was attached to the front of the saddle. 

Two middle-aged women walked beside her, holding onto the belt that the instructor had placed around her waist. The one on her left, with a mess of curly hair, smiled up at her, "I'm Lisa. You're Meg, right? Nice to meet you." 

Although Meg had no means of communication other than looking at the woman and nodding, Lisa continued, "On your other side is Pam, and leading Pickles is Beatrice." They both smiled at her and said hello. Lisa continued to chatter on about the weather and Meg's outfit and Star, and Meg didn't mind at all, even enjoyed it. It had been a long time since she had had a real conversation, consisting of more than whether she was hungry or needed to use the bathroom.

She realized that Lisa had been trying to take her mind off her nervousness with all of this talk, and it had worked. Meg was more relaxed than she ever felt in her wheelchair or bed, and felt Pickle's motion carry her around the arena. _Reminds me of walking._

Slowly, the corners of Meg's mouth turned upward. "I see a smile!" Pam said, grinning herself. "You're enjoying your ride?"

Meg nodded. "Want to go outside?" Beatrice asked. "We can go around the therapy trail."


----------



## WaveHorse2

Meg nodded as clearly as she could. "Alright then," Pam said and they lead Meg into the directon of dense trees with a path cutting through the underbrush. Star trotted alongside Pickles' side as fast as her baby legs could. The three woman chatted all the way to a pond in a clearing. Meg watched as Star and Pickles drank water, side by side.


----------



## Tex1904

Its such a great story !! I love it ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

"Would you like to help groom Pickles?" Pam asked in the barn. Meg nodded. She was pushed over to a half asleep Pickles in cross ties. Pam handed her a brush and Meg akwardly gripped the special handle. "Go ahead. I'll help you," Pam said with a big smile. Meg lifted her hand. Just as she reached high enough, she dropped the brush. Pam picked it up and handed it back to Meg. Star whined as if cheering Meg on. "Try again," Pam said. Meg lifted the brush and lost her grip again. But, instead of dropping the brush, Meg found that pam was now holding Meg's hand and gripping the brush underneath it. She pushed Meg's hand up to Pickles' side and slowly moved Meg's hand back, then lifting the brush and replacing it to the front, she moved it back again. After about a minute of this, Ppam let go. "Now you try," she said. Meg, a bit more confident and with a better grip, lifted the brush. She slowly moved the brush back and forth, shaking a bit as she did so. Meg's mother noticed her daughter's fingers twiitch on the other hand, and she felt a wave of relief wash over her. There was hope after all. Meg was starting to try again.


----------



## Roadyy

Delia looks at her cell phone as it rings and recognizes the number. "Hello?" "Delia?, this is Ms.Elton, am I calling at a bad time?". "No, Ms.Elton, you are fine. What can I do for you?" asked Delia. " I was hoping you were freed up this evening to come over for dinner with us."

As Delia pulled up to the front of the house, there were 2 other cars there that she recognized. As she entered the living room she sees Justin and Mr.Smith standing to greet her. "What's going on? Is there something wrong with Meg?" Delia asks as the fear begins boiling in her body. She can feel the blood drawing back away from the skin and the sinking feeling trying to set in. Her knees have the feel of standing on shaking ground and she can feel the balmy attributes filling the palm of her hands. Justin walks over and puts an arm around her with a smile. " Nothing is wrong with Meg, in fact things are going great with her, so stop fretting and sit down!". 

Delia looks over to Mr. Smith who is sitting in the wing back chair that sits between the end of the large couch and the fireplace. He has a glimmer in his eye and a smirkish smile as he is looking back at her. Waiting on one of them to explain what is going on, she looks back to Ms.Elton and asks "ok, what is going on? Why is everyone being so mysterious if everything is ok?" Just as the words finished coming out of her mouth Meg is brought in and stopped close to Delia.

You can see everyone's eyes starting to glare over as they begin to fill with tears. Delia turns and meets Meg eye to eye as she reaches to put her hand on Meg's. " How are you doing, Meg? You look really good and I can see a spark in your face. What is going on here girl and why isn't anyone telling me whats going on?". Meg reaches over and puts her normally good hand on top of Delia's and then pulls her other hand out of her jacket top with a letter in it. She reaches out and places it in Delia's hand that is already starting to shake along with the rest of her body. " Meg! you are moving your han...you are moving your whole arm, Oh My God, Meg!" 

Ms.Elton walks over and sits down beside Delia on the couch. " She has been really working hard during her therapy sessions at the horse clinic. Even after only a short time at the first session she started twitching her fingers. The ladies working with her said there have been very few who have shown such drive in such a short time". Justin stands up and crosses the room from the piano seat where he landed as Meg came in. "Delia, one of Meg's therapists is my aunt and she has been keeping me up to date on how shes been doing. I wanted to tell you, but Mr. Smith wanted to wait and see how committed Meg was to do this before getting anyone's hopes up." With no more hesitation, Mr.Smith tells Delia that he was so worried Meg would get bored with it like she did with other things before and not follow through, but she has seemed to get more determined with every session.

Just then Meg pushes the letter at Delia harder as to tell her it is important and wants her to read it now. Delia looks down to see what looks like the writing of a 5 year old. The words are all scribbled and hard to make out, but then she puts them together and is able to read it plain as day. 

Delia, I'm sorry for my trouble. Thank you for horse therapy. I will be better. Meg


----------



## faiza425

And Meg did get better. Gone was the girl with no light in her eyes, the girl who wanted to die. Reflecting back, Meg realized how unhappy she was long before she was in the accident. _Maybe,_ she thought as she steered Pickles through cones set up on the ground, _this was the best thing that could ever have happened to me._

Everything was still a struggle. She could use her arms, but she still couldn't walk or speak. She still communicated in nods and scribbled notes. 

However, she embraced the struggle now. For once in her life, she had to work at something, she could not get around it or pass it off on someone else. Being disabled had taught her things she never could have known if her legs worked. The essential quality of hard work, the joy of seeing results, the ability to bounce back after getting knocked down were now all instilled in her.
Without her accident, she never would have known what it was like to appreciate a creature that would slowly and carefully carried her in circles but had the power to kill her. She would never have felt the freedom that leaving her wheelchair for a horse's back gave her. Maybe she would have listened to Delia and learned to ride, but she never would have loved it like this.

_Horses,_ she reflected as she stroked Pickle's neck, _have made me destroy my life, but allowed me to put it back together much more whole than it was before._


----------



## WaveHorse2

That's really_really great guys


----------



## Conall97

I am guessing that's the end? If so it was fantastic! And if you keep it going I will keep on reading!


----------



## dubbean

oops. I was writing based on the going ons of page 1


----------



## faiza425

It could certainly be the end, unless someone wants to write an epilogue. I very much enjoyed participating in writing this


----------

